# Pointe du Hoc



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a quick glimpse from atop - 
[youtube]2254Fp_KtqE[/youtube]

[youtube]Ew6A_Ka75ME[/youtube]


[youtube]SLLSWc9cMak[/youtube]


----------



## Looon (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn cool. Those beaches and the cemataries are the only thing I have ever wanted to see in France.:cool:


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 6, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> ...Those beaches and the cemeteries...



Those are the only two things I have ever seen, other than the Airport.  My father and I travelled to Normandy for the 50 Year Anniversary...  Had a pic taken with the old man on a pillbox where a pic of him was taken 50 years prior with his PS.  I will try to dig them up...

Crip


----------

